# Looking for game in Southern Oregon/Rogue valley



## The Harbinger (Oct 13, 2008)

Just moved to the area from Raleigh and I'm interested in a 4e game in the Rogue Valley area. I'm 33, have been playing DND since the red box days.

Anyone out there? I'm beginning to be terrified that this area is a desert for gamers...


----------



## The Harbinger (Oct 14, 2008)

The Harbinger said:


> Anyone out there? I'm beginning to be terrified that this area is a desert for gamers...




Must be a gaming desert - not even the local game store answers when I email about groups.


----------



## Kerrick (Oct 17, 2008)

I live in Medford. I don't know of any/many groups around, but the only FLGS I know of is dedicated mainly to wargaming. There used to be a comic/gaming shop, but it closed a couple years ago. A new one opened, then moved and apparently went under new ownership; it's now wargaming, like I said - last time I went there, they had one shelf of D&D books. Unfortunately for you, I'm a diehard 3tard. I was hoping to find someone around here too, but it doesn't look likely.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 25, 2008)

I've been looking for a new group, too. I'm an avid tabletop gaming with 28 years experience and I just returned to Southern Oregon from Idaho, after a 10+ year self-exile. 

Anyhow, I'm over in Klamath Falls and I'd be up for putting together a tabletop group, goodness knows I'd enjoy it.


----------



## ryanchaddock (Jan 5, 2009)

I run a live action role-playing game out on the SOU campus (Vampire: The Masquerade).  Even if you're not into LARPs it's a good place to network for other gamers.  We generally head out to the Iron Skillet in Phoenix after our game (11:30pm or so), if you wanna find some of us that way.

As for the local game shops, Rogue Games and Hobbies is probably what you guys were talking about, in Medford, which got bought out recently by Aaron Hassle (one my group's old members, who runs a LARP out in Grants Pass).  Can't recall the new name.  They're mostly miniatures now, yeah, though they do sell RPGs and have RPG folks hangin' around.  Ashland has at least two game shops: Fun Again Games and More Fun.  Neither have much of a hangin' out atmosphere, so it's harder to find locals through them.

Send me an email if you want more info on local gamers- I know many, or if you wanna come out to our LARP:  ryanchaddock@gmail.com


-Ryan


----------

